# Hoping to mate these lovely new mice!



## AmyLynn (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd just like to say that these mice are particular camera shy so I had to put them in a small container just to get a decent photo but they were only in there for like 2 minutes and there are holes in the lid. Seeing as how my breeding is going to be more scientific, I need to be able to have everything documented very well, including photographs. So here they are! I have one male and three females that I have just allowed to mate so I'm hoping to have some beautiful babies in a few weeks! Also please let me know if I'm way wrong on my gene identifications!

Male: White Bellied Grey (diluted) and Spotted (banded with a head spot) with Black Eyes









Female 1: White Bellied Black and Spotted (banded with a head spot)









Female 2: White with Red Eyes (albino)









Female 3: White Bellied Brown (agouti) and Spotted (head spot)


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

They are lovely mice. What are you breeding them for? (in an inquisitive tone, I always worry I word my sentences wrong and I sound mean!)


----------



## AmyLynn (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I'm an entry level genetics student so this is my first experiment with heredity! I picked a male with mosty all recessive traits (I think) and the varied types of females (or at least as varied as the pet store could accomodate for... which is actually not too bad considering they're the only pet store in a 50 mile that actually had mice). I've seen photos of the tricolor and brindled mice and I'd love to do some breeding with those types too. I'm just excited to see what I'll get with these combinations! It's going to be a very simplified (and probably very flawed) attempt at a test cross. I tried to pick recessive traits in the male like dilution, spotted, and nonagouti so that I would know at least if the alleles were (for example) ss rather than guesing with a S- (dominant expression). We'll see how it turns out! I'm excited!


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

That sounds amazing! I'm in my third year studying genetics. I'm excited for you! Is this just something you decided to do on your own? 
Maybe after a generation or two you will know the phenotypes of your mice exactly!
Where do you study?
X


----------



## AmyLynn (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats the plan! I'm at Forsyth Tech in the BioTech Program and once I graduate from there I'm planning on doing a Post Grad fro Genetics! I absolutely love the subject and I'm so excited for my first little side project! What about you?


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm in my 3rd year at Edinburgh university. I'm doing an honours degree in genetics, I absolutely love it! Its so interesting! 
I would like to do a complementation test with my mice but I'll need to see what mice I can first!


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Just wondering how this project went? i am trying to learn more about test mating...


----------

